# One palette - one brush - one tutorial



## magi (May 24, 2007)

I reaceived the SMOKED EYES PALETTE and decited to share my first look using it wit you. My idea was to make soething special and I decited to reconstruct a vacation-situation. No additorial brushes for the eye make up. The whole look is made with the small, tiny, minimini SE-brush, that is included in the palette. So here we go...

Started with usual foundation (everyone has an own ritual)... I also take eye shadow base... Then used for entire lid the MALT e/s, the lightest shade int he palette













Then I applied VES as Highligter just below the brow. I will use it later for blending too...







Now stard defining: take the middle shade SATIN TAUPE and apply it in the crease - just along the bone. I make it always from outer to inner corner... Be generous and apply it quite high












So we can apply something darker on top: GENTLE FUMEis a mid grey with shimmer. I applied it also in the crease, but a bit lower as the shade underneath, so we get a well blended look :-D






And now the allrounder: BLACK TIED. First in the oter angle of the lid...







...and then a bit at the beginning of the outer corner, so it slides into the GENTLE FUME... Then I dip the brush horizontally into BLACK TIED and apply it along lash line...







I love the DUOCHROME shades on my lower lid - so take the CLUB for this purpose...







And now, as promised, the VEX again. Apply it along the sharp line of the dark eye shadows and blend it well...







Some khol in the waterline - I used agnés b. "black" - and mascara by BENEFIT...







FINISHED!!!! Ah, not really. The look is quite dark, so Iprefer to keep everything else bit discreet. Used only bit PEARL BLOSSOM beautybowder on my cheeks :-D


----------



## gracetre123 (May 24, 2007)

woww magi...that must be one of the best tut I eve seen!! thanks and please keep posting...and I think I have to get that palette...heheh...you did a wonderful job...


----------



## Bybs (May 24, 2007)

Wow! These colours really accentuate your beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 24, 2007)

Thank you so much.


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 24, 2007)

BEST TUT EVER!!!!!

This is awesome girl, thank you!!!!


----------



## hermes (May 24, 2007)

wow!!this is exactly what i needed as I am new to makeup.what would be a good all-in-one palette for a nc 40-ish skintone?


----------



## Caderas (May 25, 2007)

you are defenitely one of the top tutorial people to go to!  you're freakin' wonderful darling.  don't quit your job, haha.


----------



## magi (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hermes* 

 
_wow!!this is exactly what i needed as I am new to makeup.what would be a good all-in-one palette for a nc 40-ish skintone?_

 
I think the colors in the palette are the best basic colection, as the colors can be used for nude looks and even for a bit darker. And you can combine them to almost every other more colorful eye shadows too... I don´t know if you need the whole palette. Most of the colors are available seperately. So maybe MALT is not really the right choice for you, but it depends on how you gonna use it. Try the shades at MAC if you can and then you can try to get the palette, if you like them. But I love the palette....


----------



## magi (May 25, 2007)

THAAAAANK YOOOOU :-D I have made this tut accidentally, as I made swatches for a gal and then the camara already stands in the bath so I decited to make a quick-tut :-D When I starded extreme-MAC-ing, I was always bit confused by all the brushes in the tutorials - I only had two or three, nothing special and had the feeling, that I could not get a nice look without min. 10 brushes. Wanted to show to all newbies, that it IS possible with a simple brush to get a nice look. And I love the PALETTE. I LOOOOVE IT.


----------



## dinou (May 25, 2007)

Your tut (all your tuts ...) is great, great, great !!! Thank you !!!


----------



## user79 (May 25, 2007)

That's great how you can achieve that look using just 1 brush.


----------



## Brianne333 (May 25, 2007)

Thank you ma'am!  Once again, I love your tutorials, and this one even more for being simple and keeping the tools to a minimum!


----------



## AlliSwan (May 25, 2007)

That is so effin cool! I LOOOVE the mini-vids!


----------



## MACisME (May 25, 2007)

dang awesome tut


----------



## juicyaddict (May 25, 2007)

this is lovely and well done!  now i have to get satin taupe, i've been trying to convince myself i don't need it.


----------



## Karen_B (May 25, 2007)

GREAT tutorial!!


----------



## Doowop (May 25, 2007)

that is great! I like your layout and those short clips


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 25, 2007)

I just love your tutorials!


----------



## Graziella*K (May 25, 2007)

Wow that was amazing ! Your tut rules lady ! Well done !

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## triccc (May 25, 2007)

your eyes look great! thanks for the tut!


----------



## soanxious (May 25, 2007)

wow that was wonderful, thanks!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 25, 2007)

whoa this is great!!..and all with just one brush!


----------



## *Dani* (May 25, 2007)

This is a really great tut. Really easy to follow. And your eyes look amazing with that makeup!


----------



## fmindik (May 25, 2007)

thats amazing thank you so much, I have this palette, I'm so trying this tomorrow


----------



## magi (May 25, 2007)

Thank you so much :-D I am happy you like it :-D


----------



## KAIA (May 26, 2007)

i regret i didn't get this palette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odditorium (May 26, 2007)

Oh my that is a fabulous tutorial, i definitely want that palette if i can even find it now!


----------



## applefrite (May 26, 2007)

Very good tuto !!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 26, 2007)

You are so beautiful! And your tutorial was excellent.


----------



## boudoir (May 26, 2007)

Lovely!!! You have awesome skills!!!


----------



## ms_althani (May 26, 2007)

thank u so muuuch ..you helped me alot ...and  you look HOT


----------



## stradafacendo (May 26, 2007)

wow wow wow


----------



## BlueRose (May 26, 2007)

thanks but the first pics I can not see them only the final results, flickr is blocked here where I live!!!


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 26, 2007)

really love how your tutorials show exactly what kiind of motion you are using in order to blend the colors, you rock my world, keep posting girl, cant wait until your next tutorial!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## ginger9 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks magi!! I have the exact same palette and don't use it as often as I should so this tut is a great help!! And I really like the short videos you've included


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 26, 2007)

i lvoe this look ..
and i love the fact that you used all the shades
in the case ..  !!


----------



## JCBean (May 27, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (May 27, 2007)

i love your tuts! look forward to more.. you have the perfect eyes!!!


----------



## breathless (May 28, 2007)

AWESOME! i love your tuts! you do an amazing job!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

you are such a professional!!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 29, 2007)

This is very well done, Magi!  Beautiful look & you make it seem so easy!  I'm positive I could mess this up in a second if I tried!  Thanks so much for posting


----------



## stefania905 (May 29, 2007)

friggin awesome!!!

i have has this palette since it came out & havent used all the colors b/c idk what do do with them all together!!

THANKS FOR THIS!!!


----------



## Malice (May 29, 2007)

Thank you again, my dear Magi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( I think I will print your tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## clempeachy (May 29, 2007)

Thank you for this tut ! You've made a great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are a blending queen (sorry for my poor English)


----------



## magi (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Malice* 

 
_











Thank you again, my dear Magi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( I think I will print your tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )_

 
Nonono, COPYRIGHT


----------



## Pinkalicious (May 29, 2007)

that looks amazing! thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 29, 2007)

this is a good look for you. and the tut idea is so cool.


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

Damn, I bought the other palettes except for this one!


----------



## nausea (May 31, 2007)

this (!!!) is EXACTLY what i was lookin for!!!
thankyou , thankyou , thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im in love with this look i was actually gonna request it in request thread by this image of tyra banks!


and *thumbs up* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - for the dedication of designing this tut with the animative gifs and all! 
it was really nice and easy to watch and learn
keep'em comin!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a question - is the Satin Taupe applied all over the lid as well as in the crease, or is just on the crease? 
Thanks again for a super tutorial!!


----------



## Misty (Jun 9, 2007)

This is awesome. I'm in love with this. I need those colors now. 

To the MAC store I go. Yay!


----------



## falmardom (Jun 9, 2007)

this is great! i bought this pallette around christmas time and still havent found the perfect look to make with it. im so happy i found this! thanks you! <3 xo


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

great tut! thanks so much!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 12, 2007)

great tut! i have this palette and i'll try to reproduce this make up, you rock!! thanks


----------



## PitchBlackLady (Jun 12, 2007)

Maaaagi, I love you, but you know that right? :X
Your make-up is always AMAZING!


----------



## magi (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I have a question - is the Satin Taupe applied all over the lid as well as in the crease, or is just on the crease? 
Thanks again for a super tutorial!!_

 
Hi,

I used it in the crease, but a very large area there. It looks a bit on the pic like I have applied it on the entire lid, you are right... Strange... However, try it only in the crease, but maybe it suits you on the whole lid too :-D

Thanks "bunny"...


----------



## star1692 (Jun 12, 2007)

This tutorial is amazing girl! So easy to follow and so detailed!  Thank you so much!


----------



## trip75 (Jun 23, 2007)

This tut is fab!! I saw this and went on ebay and bought this palette. It will be my first MAC product (surely not my last).


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 24, 2007)

i think this is my favorite of your tuts that i've seen!  

i think i will go play with my palettes now.....


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 25, 2007)

wow........ stunning eyes, absolutely gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 awesome awesome tutorial! I'm lovin the smokey eyes... i think this one should win an award


----------



## cherry 1 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_I reaceived the SMOKED EYES PALETTE and decited to share my first look using it wit you. My idea was to make soething special and I decited to reconstruct a vacation-situation. No additorial brushes for the eye make up. The whole look is made with the small, tiny, minimini SE-brush, that is included in the palette. So here we go...

Started with usual foundation (everyone has an own ritual)... I also take eye shadow base... Then used for entire lid the MALT e/s, the lightest shade int he palette












Then I applied VES as Highligter just below the brow. I will use it later for blending too...







Now stard defining: take the middle shade SATIN TAUPE and apply it in the crease - just along the bone. I make it always from outer to inner corner... Be generous and apply it quite high












So we can apply something darker on top: GENTLE FUMEis a mid grey with shimmer. I applied it also in the crease, but a bit lower as the shade underneath, so we get a well blended look :-D






And now the allrounder: BLACK TIED. First in the oter angle of the lid...







...and then a bit at the beginning of the outer corner, so it slides into the GENTLE FUME... Then I dip the brush horizontally into BLACK TIED and apply it along lash line...







I love the DUOCHROME shades on my lower lid - so take the CLUB for this purpose...







And now, as promised, the VEX again. Apply it along the sharp line of the dark eye shadows and blend it well...







Some khol in the waterline - I used agnés b. "black" - and mascara by BENEFIT...







FINISHED!!!! Ah, not really. The look is quite dark, so Iprefer to keep everything else bit discreet. Used only bit PEARL BLOSSOM beautybowder on my cheeks :-D















_

 
great as usual!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 6, 2007)

That's talent. Beautiful job.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

Very sexy looking! Pretty...<3


----------



## frocher (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't believe you achieved that look with a q-tip sized brush!  Well done.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 15, 2007)

this was the most AWESOME tut ever.  one brush + one palate = one beautiful look.  i also really enjoyed the vid clips.  thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## star07 (Jul 18, 2007)

ooh the animations are fun.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*I think it's great. It looks really nice on you!*


----------



## alygolightly (Jul 23, 2007)

This tutorial is my favorite.  Keep 'em coming


----------



## candied (Jul 30, 2007)

great tut, and love the animation!  it's awesome that you were able to do the look with a palette and only the itty bitty brush in it!


----------



## Pei (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous. The e/s are so beautifully blended.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 31, 2007)

This is beautiful!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

The colors really bring out your eyes. I'm gonna have to get my hands on this palette lol.


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

you are awesome.
thank you so much for posting this!!


----------



## Zaphira (Oct 20, 2007)

greatttttttttttttttt,, felicitacionessssssssssssssss


----------



## jmj2k (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice!  Thank you...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2007)

the little animation is so cool! thisis very practical. not everyone can fish for 5 seperate eyeshadows, a bunch of brushes, and stuff. this is awesome.

congrats... you're awesome


----------



## muscidae (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you! This is a great tutorial - great seller for the palette, too!
This is great for people like me who don't have 4 gazillion shades available


----------



## Lndsy (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome tutorial!  I have this palette and I love seeing the different ways to put it together!  Thanks!


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bybs* 

 
_Wow! These colours really accentuate your beautiful blue eyes._

 
Agreed. You have really, really beautiful eyes. :O


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 14, 2008)

nice... u have a wonderfull eye color woooow


----------



## Dollheart (Jan 16, 2008)

I love your tutorials, every colour you use makes me go 'oooh!' and instantly want to try it to see if it looks that pretty ^_^

beautiful!

xlaniex


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## baby_na (Feb 8, 2008)

awww so nice !


----------



## Navessa (Feb 15, 2008)

SWEET!

you are gorgeous, great job!


----------



## kaneda (Feb 16, 2008)

AMAZING tutorial - thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

that's awesome! i'm going to try it..


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 10, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 10, 2009)

This tut was genius.


----------



## kichii.chan (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the gorgeous tut!  i love how u used GIF pic files to illustrate the blending techniques.


----------



## GA SonShyne (Jun 17, 2009)

very nice and the way you laid it out here for us to see is great. Thank you


----------

